# D&C vs. Natural Miscarriage



## Julia Rose

I have had a missed miscarriage -- I'm at 12 weeks and baby died at 8 weeks according to U/S. This was diagnosed on Wednesday (2 days ago). I made an appt. for a D&C for next Thursday to see if I wouldn't miscarry naturally. Today I started just a small bit of cramping and bleeding, not much. But I have been reading lots of horror stories on line of women who miscarried naturally vs. having a D&C, that it took weeks/months to get AF back and that they ended up in ER, that they were in terrible pain, etc. And I think I should change my appointment now because I'm worried. I'm 42 and want to TTC as soon as I can. Wondering if anyone has any insight into benefits of natural m/c vs. D&C.
Thanks
Julia Rose


----------



## christinespurlock

Hi,
I can just tell you both ways are sad. With a D&C it is in a controlled environment and it's all over fast. The natural way you can hold your baby. For me the choice was easy. I did a D&C. With a D&C you have a slight chance of scaring. With a natural miscarriage you have a chance of bleeding out or infection. I have a two year old. And for me it was too big of a chance to take. Plus an ER trip and visit would make a planned D&C look cheep. And I don't typically side with medicine. I had my son at home. I just felt it was too risky. I'm sure you'll find people who would rather do the natural way. It's tough because really we just want a baby and did not want to have to deal with any of this.


----------



## alegna

The risks of a d&c are greater- without question. For that reason I chose natural.

I can understand if one chooses a d&c for emotional reasons though.

-Angela


----------



## nicksmom03

I started to m/c naturally. I read a lot too and felt it would be best that way. However, if I had to do it over, I would opt for a D&E right away. Losing so much blood like that was traumatic and I ended up going to the ER because I was getting close to passing out from so much blood loss. I had very little pain though, just cramping that was fine with advil. The D&E was quick and painless and I had nothing more than slight spotting when it was over. I think if I had m/c naturally at home with no complications my response to you would be different. It's just so tough to predict how it's going to happen. So sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## fallriverfox

If I've understood you correctly, you thing that if you have a natural m/c rather than a D&C you're period will come back quicker. In my very limited expirence this was not true. I had a natural miscarriage and it took 3-4 months to be back to normal and that was after seeing a doctor and taking Provara for a week to force it back. I guess my point is, don't assume that you will get your period back right away whichever you choose, and if it doesn't come back normally, see a doctor much sooner than I did.

I'm very sorry about your baby


----------



## politys

Hi Julia Rose,

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I had a natural miscarriage then a D&C a couple of weeks ago. We found out through ultrasound that the baby had died (development 6.1 weeks, but my uterus was almost 11 weeks), thought about it, scheduled a D&C for the following week. I figured that if I started to miscarry naturally in the meantime, it would be fine. I started to naturally miscarry on Friday, which culminated in intense labor-like contractions (for 5 hrs, very painful) on Saturday night into Sunday morning (the contractions started after I had been bleeding, passing dark red, almost black jello-like material too, and after I passed a large clump of tissue). They eased off the next day, and I thought it was over with pretty much, but then I began to have cramps on Sunday night which were sufficiently painful that I couldn't sleep (I was still bleeding too). I was relieved that I was scheduled to go into the hospital at 8am on Monday morning. That said, I am glad to have experienced natural miscarriage too, even the labor contractions, though I had no idea how painful they would be.

I recently read a large British study (from 2006) about rates of infection after miscarriage, comparing a natural miscarriage, a D & C, and miscarriage induced with misoprostrol. The study concludes that "the incidence of gynaecological infection after surgical [D&C], expectant ["natural" miscarriage], and medical management [misoprostol-induced miscarriage] of first trimester miscarriage is low (2-3%), and no evidence exists of a difference by the method of management. However, significantly more unplanned admissions and unplanned surgical curettage occurred after expectant management and medical management than after surgical management."
You can find the study at:
http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/332/7552/1235

My understanding is also that your period returns faster after a D&C.

I think whatever you decide is what is best. Remember, your body can handle miscarriage whichever you choose. It's a really personal decision. Experiences with miscarriage are so variable. I think you should just do what your heart feels comfortable with.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~

First off Julia, I am soo sorry about your loss....I am in tears as I write this because I know your pain, your numb feeling and your overwhelming sense of "this isn't right" as it has been two weeks since I lost my twins.

Like you, I had a missed miscarriage as my babies stopped growing at 7 weeks and I was at 13 weeks.

One miscarried naturally 4 days after I started bleeding (the amniotic sac burst the day before the bleeding started). The resulting bleeding was like a period and I bled for a week.

Then the bleeding picked up and my second baby miscarried naturally as well but this time only 10 minutes after getting to the ER as I was bleeding through pads every 15 minutes huge blood clots and going into shock. I tried as best as I could to stay at home but doing the herbal route (I was limited to RRLT) to stave off hemmorhaging but couldn't do it.

The next day I had an ultrasound and it showed that there were fragments left from the sites of implantation. I wanted to let them pass naturally but was concerned about the risk of infection because it can lead to infertility.

I, like you, am an older mama (37) and can't afford to take chances as the genetic cards are already stacked against us. So I chose to have a D&C to get the remaining pieces...

I did not have a D&C to miscarry either of my twins...only to get the remaining fragments.

Try to look at natural ways of helping things along and see what your body will do between now and Thursday. The reason being is that your body goes through labour as it births your baby. Although incredibly sad, it is also very affirming that you *were* pregnant and you *did* have a baby....a very necessary step in greiving your loss.

I understand that a D&C makes it all "go away" but I personally don't think that I would have had personal closure without birthing my babies.

And like you we will be TTC asap because, well, we are running out of time....

So in order to help process things, per se, a little more efficiently from a time perspective, I am doing everything that I can to process and grieve our losses...

All the best on whatever you chose...and lots of love...always.


----------



## Julia Rose

Thank you everyone for your great advice. My heart goes out to all of you too.







Thank you for sharing your stories. I wish I had gotten such good advice from my doctor . . . sigh. I am going to go ahead with the D&C -- I think it's the best thing in this case.

Julia Rose


----------



## rebelbets

I am so sorry for your loss.

One "benefit" of a D&C that hasn't been mentioned here is that you can request a karyotype of the baby to determine if the loss was due to a chromosome problem. I had a D&C with my last m/c, and testing revealed the baby had an unbalanced translocation of two of her chromosomes. That prompted further testing of my husband and me, and it turns out my husband carries a balanced translocation of chromosomes 1 and 14. It explained all of our miscarriages, and we were able to meet with a geneticist to discuss our plans for future kids.

Just a thought.


----------



## Snowdrift

*


----------



## FiberLover

I was at 10 weeks, but my baby had stopped growing around 7-8.

I had a tiny amount of spotting, then nothing for a week. Then when I was just about 11 weeks, I miscarried.

I miscarried naturally, everything in a 3 day period, with about 12 hours of that being physically bad (contractions, pain, heavy bleeding).

My cycle starting that miscarriage was normal, I ovulated on CD 21, and then my period returned on CD 35.

I tested negative for HCG less than 2 weeks after the miscarriage.

I take great comfort in the fact that my body did what it was supposed to do, naturally.

That my cycle reset itself, and that I can get pregnant, and then my body can heal itself.

For me, I would not go in for a D&C unless there was a true medical reason for it such as excessive bleeding or infection.

Small comfort for a big loss.

Hugs, and I'm sorry you're going through this mama.


----------



## NullSet

I have had one m/c at 11 weeks. The light bleeding lasted 3-4 days, with a two hour period being the heavy bleeding. My cramping was similar to my menstrual cramping in terms of pain levels. I felt comfortable going through it on my own and did not want to go to a hospital. However, I was very aware of signs that something was wrong and was prepared to go to the hospital if I needed to. All in all I was glad I could make my own informed choice. Whatever choice you decide will be the right one for you.


----------



## callmeluci

I was at 13.5 weeks, but my baby had stopped developing at 8 weeks. My doctor encouraged me to miscarry naturally. I finally started about a week later. I had very heavy bleeding for several hours. I saw my doctor the next day & he thought that it was all over with. A week later I started passing more tissue that smelled really bad. I had no fever, just the discharge. I went to my doctor immediately. When he examined me, he discovered that I was actually 5cm dialated & had a very infected uterus. He had to perform a procedure in his office. It was terrible. I can still remember the awful smell. After it was over, he told me that he had never seen a patient have that happen. If I had to do it over again, I would have had the D&C. It's been almost 2 years & my cycle has never been normal since.


----------



## Organicavocado

I was at 8 weeks but stopped developing at 5w3d.

I miscarried naturally, and it was wonderful (as wonderful as it could have been). I was not in any real pain (I have a very low tolerance for pain) and could spend the time chatting with friends. I monitored my bleeding and examined what came (I knew what to look for) and when it was all done, my period came pretty much on time. I also used natural herbs to keep it going and to prevent excess bleeding, but other than that needed no medication, not even for cramping.


----------



## tammyswanson

I miscarried at about 8 weeks maybe? I didn't know what was going on though, I thought I had the flu or ate some bad bacon. The embryo rolled right out, then I had cramps and stuff, no real bad bleeding or anything. We went home (we were at work), I laid down and felt better (being in the car made the cramps unbearable!). The next day I started getting huge 'clots', but I think they were the uterus shedding. After that I was fine. Never went to the doctor.


----------



## Snowdrift

*


----------



## Julia Rose

Well, as it's turned out, I have experienced both natural m/c and D&C. I started to m/c naturally on Tuesday night, horrible cramps that lasted through the night with moderate bleeding, and stopped at about 5 AM. Wednesday was fine until about 3 PM, when the cramps came back -- very strong contractions with heavy bleeding and clots. My 9-months-pregnant friend who lives in the apartment below came up to watch my DS and then drove me to the ER and then back home to watch my DS (her DH had been watching him). My DH arrived and I had an emergency D&C at about 10:30 PM because there was still lots of tissue in my uterus according to u/s and my cervix was dilated. I got home about 1 AM and got up later to pump and dump some BM so DS wouldn't get a mouthful of anaesthesia. I feel a lot better now but am tired . . . if I had to go through this again, I would schedule the D&C immediately.


----------



## JBaxter

With my first the baby passed at 9weeks but I carried it and didnt start to m/c till 15weeks. I was bleeding very heavily I had an emergency D&C. With my 2nd I elected to have a D&C 2 days after we found out. I had 3 children at home including a toddler and didnt want to have to worry about rushing out and not having someone to watch the children. My mom came to watch the kids ( one of which had had is tonsils out 3 days before). I made the decision because it was what was best for me and my family.
Hugs its a hard time.


----------



## Gray's Mommy

We went with a natural also. I didn't want to wait the 3 months for my uterine lining to build back up. We got pg fairly fast the 3rd time...only 4 months after & we weren't in the really TTC stage-just in the it is okay if we are TTC.
Good luck!


----------



## mom3b1?

I've also chosen natural m/cs, and I've had several unfortunately. I'm not compltely opposed to a D&C under the right circumstances. I think some practitioners do them too routinely increasing risk of damage, scarring and infection. I think JBaxter situation sounds exactly like the kind of situation in which I'd choose one too. So far I've either had heavy bleeding and a fairly quick complete m/c, or a slower m/c with light bleeding and no infection.

Kiley


----------



## mom3b1?

I'm so glad you are feeling better Julia. I'm sure your son will be glad to have you back too.

Hugs,

Kiley


----------



## Julia Rose

Gray's Mommy, I haven't heard before about three months to take the uterine lining to build back up -- can you explain more?

I think there are emotional advantages to a D&C. When I started to m/c naturally over two days, not only was I wracked with pain, unable to sleep, and too distracted by the intense pain to take good care of my DS, but also I was reminded with every contraction of my loss and the one just prior to it. I don't think it's necessary to go through the physical reminders of such emotional devastation, and I don't think there's anything wrong with having modern medicine (although a D&C surely isn't "modern") ease your pain somewhat . . .


----------



## nicksmom03

Julia, your experience sounds so much like mine. I'm glad to hear you're feeling better now. Thanks for the update. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Julia Rose

Thanks Kiley and nicksmom03. You know what feels strangest, is that life just has to go on at its usual frenetic pace and you have to sort of mourn at the margins . . .


----------



## joshs_girl

Julia Rose, I know you have already been through your decision, but I thought I would add my experience, perhaps it will help someone else down the road.

I was pregnant with twins. At nine weeks, we had our first u/s, the babies were measuring 7w, with no hb. We went back for a 10w u/s, no changes were found, so we knew we were having a m/c. The doctor did not want me to have a m/c at home, since with twins, the risk of hemorrhaging were greater. Part of me did want to have a natural m/c. I was so mad at my body for still thinking it was pg - that I though having a natural m/c would allow me to feel my body wasn't so broken after all. In the end, my body had thought it was pg for almost four weeks, and hadn't done anything to correct itself. However, I also understood the risks involved in that choice. My overwhelming reason for choosing a D&C though, was because I wouldn't feel any labor pains. This was my first pregnancy, and I didn't want my first labor pains to be in this situation. My thinking is skewed perhaps, but that was my thought train.

In the end, perhaps my body tricked my mind or my mind tricked my body, but I began to think I was m/c the night before the D&C. I saw faint spotting and my CF changed, almost as if things inside my body were breaking apart. Perhaps I imagined it all, but it still has allowed me to feel perhaps my body was recognizing this pg as a m/c.

Neither is a good choice to have to make, and it's not a decision that anyone can make for you.


----------



## Julia Rose

Katherine, I'm so sorry for your awful loss. After my experience with a natural m/c that was incomplete, followed up by a D&C, I would't recommend doing it naturally, especially if you have other obligations, like other children, a job, etc. to take care of. I had no pain at all following the D&C, and the "labor" pains of m/c were excruciating and went on for two days, making it really hard for me to take care of my DS. I am saying a prayer for you!


----------



## desilou

like so many women on this board, i discovered my missed m/c at my appointment to hear the heartbeat. i was 10 weeks but baby had stopped developing around 6. i chose the d & c and would do so again. the aspects of the process i was unprepared for was the signing of a "death certificate," permission for pathology exam on the fetus and permission for burial. this was very tough and i didn't realize that would be a part of the process.

ultimately i was a happy as i could've been under the circumstances. i did bleed pretty substantially for about 10 days after with a good deal of thick, tissue-like blood (tmi). however, after that my period started normally about 28 days after.

best of luck - it's such a hard and sad thing to go through. i had no idea until it happened to me....


----------



## nancy11

I'm waiting. I'm at 12w today and the baby stopped growing at 6w. I found out during a scan at 9w. I feel great except for some bloating and cramping. I have no medical issues. My pg symptoms are tapering off (mostly gone) and not a drop of blood the whole time.

The doctor wants another scan. I want to have this happen already. I think my stress about wanting it to happen is prolonging it. Who knows?

I do know, that I do NOT want a procedure. I don't care how fast it is or how safe it is. I would like to be able to expect this to happen already, but that's what happens when you wait ... you wait!

So here I am -- waiting. The lack of control I have over letting someone else take care of this is what bothers me. I want to do it myself. I just hope I do ... soon.


----------



## superfastreader

I had a m/c in January at 8 1/2 weeks. It was my first pregnancy & I hadn't been to the doctor yet. I started bleeding and cramping on Wednesday, and Thursday morning saw the midwife at the practice I was going to. Since I was supposed to get on a plane the following Tuesday, there was some concern about letting it pass naturally. The midwife told me I had 2 options: a D&C at an abortion clinic or a prescription that would speed up the natural process. I told her that I could not go to an abortion clinic so she said, "Okay, here's your prescription." Later on I regretted not asking her for other options for the D&C. She certainly didn't present me with any even after I told her tearfully "I can't go to a place like that."

Anyway, she prescribed me misoprostol (Cytotec) and told me not to make any plans to leave the house. She said I'd experience cramping like a bad period. Three hours after I took the drug vaginally I ended up in an ambulance on the way to the emergency room after my blood pressure dropped to 80/40 and I lost consciousness. The pain was like someone was wringing me out like a washcloth, violently and without any breaks at all.

In the hospital I was told I had a uterine infection and admitted for antibiotics and an emergency D&E the next morning. As soon as I got out of the D&E I felt better physically and emotionally--I was still very sad about losing the baby but I was relieved that the initial suffering was over.

I got my period exactly 28 days after my D&E and got pregnant again that month with a pregnancy that has gone as smooth as can be. I even experienced strong, almost overwhelming ovulation pain 2 weeks after the D&E, so I guess I could've gotten pregnant that month.

If I ever miscarry again I would get a D&E right away, knowing that there are other options besides an abortion clinic. The grief over losing my baby was compounded by the needless physical agony I endured.

My heart goes out to all of you who are facing this pain right now. It eases, I promise, but don't force yourself to feel things before you are ready.


----------



## MollyKenzie

Last week I just miscarried too, I am still bleeding a little, but only like a light period day. I was just wondering, how long you all waited to get pregnant again, how long the bleeding is supposed to last and how to tell if I am going to ovulate this cycle or not? Do I count this as a cycle? My partner and I use artifical insem., so we have to be really sure of when I'm ovulating and I guess I just want to start ttc as soon as I can....thanks.


----------



## nicksmom03

Molly, everyone is different so it's hard to say. I had a natural m/c followed by a D&E due to hemorraging. I spotted afterward for about a week, very light. Then 4 weeks passed and I started spotting again and it lasted 10 days before it finally got heavy enough to be considered a period. I wouldn't even know what day to count as day 1 so this first cycle was pretty confusing. I don't think I ovulated but I wasn't charting or anything so not really sure. I think some women do O right away following m/c so you could try charting your temp and maybe do O predictor tests. You may be better off waiting for one cycle. It may be more predictable. I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## WeasleyMum

Thanks for this thread, you guys. What I haven't seen addressed yet is, how much does a D&C hurt?







Is it painful? Is the recovery long?

I had a natural mc back in April and while I don't *remember* it being very painful it was very traumatic b/c it happened really, really fast, I was all alone and I was afraid that I would pass out from the blood loss, which was terrifying-- all I could do was sit on the toilet and bleed.

Now I'm 12 weeks preg and bleeding again-- I've felt for about a week that something wasn't right with this one and I have to decide whether to just keep going on at home or what.

This is a sucky, sucky decision for anyone...


----------



## superfastreader

I'm so sorry for what you're going through.

I found the D&C to be very easy physically. As soon as it was over all of the physical symptoms of the m/c were gone. I had some light bleeding for about 10 days and ovulated again 13 or 14 days later.


----------



## superfastreader

I should add that I was put under general anaesthetic and had a D&E b/c of a uterine infection that I probably got in the hospital...


----------



## Becky~~<[email protected]

When i lost my baby i was 16 weeks but the baby had died early on. . . I was scedualed for a d&c after the weekend (my bleeding started on thurs). . By sat night the bleeding started to be heaver then just spotting and intence cramps but i wanted to stay at home and try to do it on my own . . at about 3am it felt like a car had run over my stomic and my husband was affraid and russhed me to the er. . When i arrived there was so much blood dripping down my legs and i felt so asshamed and embarresed but i kept passing out and in . . turned out i was hemerging and needed a emergency d&c. . . In my oppinion its diff for everyone. . I wanted to do it naturally but my body didnt and now i wish i had started in the hospital instead of letting it get that bad at home. . Im sorry for you loss and i hope this helps.


----------



## nancy11

!2w and 3d. It started last night. Thank God. I am so happy I am doing this on my own! Everything seems normal so far. Fluid, tissue, now bleeding like a period with some cramping. I'll check in later.


----------



## nancy11

Well, I had an emergency D&C about 3 hours ago. The blood just wouldn't stop. I was mowing the lawn and it just started flowing. Weirdest thing ever.

I have to admit, though, I feel great. I HATED the idea of having a procedure. But, I had no choice.









Next time, I guess I would just get the stupid D&C. I tried...


----------



## Julia Rose

Nancy, you shouldn't feel bad about having had the procedure. It's not a failure on your part. It's much safer than m/c naturally, and a lot, lot less painful. Some things we just can't control.


----------



## nancy11

You're right. I just like control too much. I'm a big do-it-yourselfer. It's my nature. I am disappointed, but I don't feel failure. I did everything I could.

Thanks for your thoughts. I really hope I never have to deal with this again -- as does everyone.







:


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nancy11* 
Thanks for your thoughts. I really hope I never have to deal with this again -- as does everyone.







:

I hope so too.


----------



## AngelBee

:


----------



## aept

Thanks to all who shared their experience. I am hoping that my m/c is early enough (started bleeding at 6 weeks pg) that the need for a d and c will not come into play, but I feel so much better prepared now, mentally, if it is recommended.

Hugs to all


----------

